# Schon wieder ein neuer...



## RalfCux (6 Aug. 2009)

Moin Moin 

eigentlich bin ich ja nicht so gern "der neue"! lol4
Deswegen möchte ich hier den ersten Schritt tun, dies schnell hinter mich zu bringen. :thumbup:

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Katzun (6 Aug. 2009)

jetzt hast es ja geschafft und es tat garnicht weh 

herzlich willkommen bei uns, ich wünsche dir viel spaß und hoffe das wird nicht der einzigste beitrag von dir bleiben 

grüsse,
katzun


----------



## Buterfly (6 Aug. 2009)

Willkommen RalfCux in unserer Runde


----------



## General (6 Aug. 2009)

RalfCux und viel Spass bei uns


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2009)

Hallo sei Willkommen in unserer Runde und viel Spaß hier auf CB


----------



## Claudia (6 Aug. 2009)

Herzlich Willkommen RalfCux und viel Spaß hier auf CB


----------



## maierchen (14 Aug. 2009)

naja irgenwann wird alles neues alt


----------

